
Spectral, Best Way to Validate Rest APIs - pytlesk4
https://stoplight.io/blog/introducing-spectral/
======
lottamus
Congrats to everyone on the Stoplight team! Happy to finally ship some open
source projects. Check out the Github repo:
[https://github.com/stoplightio/spectral](https://github.com/stoplightio/spectral)

